# HELP! I think I messed up bad with my PGR application!



## Khs2424 (Mar 8, 2019)

I really hope I haven't hurt, or worse, killed my bermuda. I was planning on doing an application and couldn't find my instructions. So, I googled for the application rate and came across lawndork.com. It had an application rate calculator. I thought that was a great find so I put in my square footage for my bermuda. I looked at the rate that came back and thought, "hmm, that sounds like a lot more than I usually do." But, I couldn't remember the rate and just assumed the calculator knew better than me so, I went with it. Long story short, I ended up applying at 1oz per 1k. After doing more research (that I should have done before) I found out that I'm only supposed to do .25 to .38oz per 1k! I over applied at 4 to 3 times the rate I was supposed to!

Please, please tell me I have not destroyed my lawn.  

By the way, this was not lawndork.com's fault, AT ALL! I found out later that I used the common bermuda calculator and not the hybrid one I should have used.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I think your yards going to be a nice bronze color and your not going to have to cut for like 2 weeks. You will probably be fine because its bermuda but time will tell. Is this the 1st app of the season?

Edit: Also wash it off the turf if you haven't already.


----------



## Khs2424 (Mar 8, 2019)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> I think your yards going to be a nice bronze color and your not going to have to cut for like 2 weeks. You will probably be fine because its bermuda but time will tell. Is this the 1st app of the season?
> 
> Edit: Also wash it off the turf if you haven't already.


Thanks, I'll run my irrigation.

And no, this is my second app.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Is there not a label on your bottle that shows the application rates? I don't know why you'd need to google the rates...


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

gooodawgs said:


> Is there not a label on your bottle that shows the application rates? I don't know why you'd need to google the rates...


Like many on here and elsewhere, maybe he went in on a buy with others. I bought from another user here so I have an unmarked bottle. Though in my case I went to the manufacturer's site for info.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

I think you'll be fine, like @Boy_meets_lawn said. While you're waiting for recovery spray paint your lawn green.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It'll be fine. You'll get some bronzing for sure but nothing to worry about.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

It'll be sleepy, off color initially

I've overapplied (didn't use a teejet) tifgrand....I think it was a month


----------



## Khs2424 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I'm just glad to know I didn't completely destroy the lawn. I can handle some bronzing and wait for it to rebound back.

Lesson learned.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, what's the status?@Khs2424


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

My money is on his lawn is fine but he doesn't know if his mower will start, probably hasn't used it in a month!


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm not sure how long it's been, but you could scalp, then but some liquid iron on it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

DSchlauch said:


> My money is on his lawn is fine but he doesn't know if his mower will start, probably hasn't used it in a month!


 :laugh:


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Grass cut once a month? Landscapers hate this one trick.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Khs2424 There are many sources to download labels. I have a file on my computer with all my active and past chemicals that I use.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Grass cut once a month? Landscapers hate this one trick.


Underrated


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Grass cut once a month? Landscapers hate this one trick.


 :lol:


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Grass cut once a month? Landscapers hate this one trick.


Too bad there's no 'like' feature. that was funny


----------



## Khs2424 (Mar 8, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Well, what's the [email protected]


Sorry y'all. I'm just now seeing this.

Well, I'll have to be honest, I don't think I ever noticed any bronzing. If there was, it wasn't much. One thing I did notice was, I didn't cut anything for about 2 weeks! And even after two weeks, it wasn't much at all. Everything is back to normal now and I hope to be applying another round of PGR this weekend. Weather permitting.

And this time, it will be the correct amount!!!
:lol: 
Thanks for everyone's help and input.


----------



## Viru (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for the update, glad to know it can survive 300% of the recommended dose.


----------

